# Heat in Serious Talks to Trade Shaq



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Heat has told center Shaquille O'Neal's representation that it is talking about trading him and he should be prepared for the possibility of a deal, according to two officials close to the situation. Phoenix has discussed sending forward Shawn Marion and point guard Marcus Banks to the Heat in return for O'Neal.
> 
> Asked for confirmation, one of O'Neal's representatives said O'Neal has been made aware that discussions with Phoenix are serious and ongoing, but that a deal was not definite.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/407442.html

Interesting...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

If I was them I'd be trying to move him too.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaq for Hedu Turkoglo?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Orlando would have to send $hard to make the salaries work without sending us 5+players, and we'd pass. His deal's too long.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Phoenix? Phoenix is the last team i would think Shaq would be effective on.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dallas fans, give us Devin Harris and/or Josh Howard and we have a deal


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If I were Phoenix there would be NO WAY I would even consider that move. I'd be more willing to risk Marion walking and keep shopping Banks for anything. A pair of additional $20 million seasons from an aged center whose mobility is years behind him...on an uptempo team? Wow. No thanks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know why Phoenix would want Shaq...maybe to start him at Center to Amare could go to PF? But regardless, Shaq is still too slow for their style, and I don't see him being effective. 

Besides, why would they want to take on his contract?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq still has to be doubled in the paint, so for 20 minutes a game Amare would be roaming around unguarded. At least that's what I think the Suns are thinking.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Marc Stein just said on ESPN that he has talked to people in Phoenix and "they insist that is ridiculous ... from a basketball and financial standpoint."


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Disclaimer: I'm not trying to up his trade value or anything. I'm just being realistic here as to why Phoenix would be considering this. 

I'm not so sure that Shaq wouldn't be effective in Phoenix. He averaged 21ppg/10rpg/4apg/2bpg/.5spg in 32.5MPG (the most MPG he played against any other team this year) in two games against them this year. He can run with them. Shaq needs to get the ball in good position on the block. He can still score on single coverage but he needs good outside shooters around him and he needs good post passing. Phoenix can give him that, and he's probably still good for one more run, which is what Phoenix needs. I could see him putting up 20/10 again in Phoenix. He's been gettting double teamed on our pathetic team this year because no one can make anyshots. Shaq can no longer score on two guys. But he's been good against single coverage. And that's what he'd get in Phoenix. If he gets doubled, he can pass it out and have guys actually make shots. Let's not forget that Shaq's one of the most gifted passing bigmen ever. He hasn't lost that. Phoenix has Grant Hill at SF if this deal went down.

PG: Steve Nash/Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell
SF: Grant Hill/Boris Diaw
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Shaquille O'Neal/Brian Skinner

That's a solid 8 man rotation IMO. And they'd go farther in the post season with Amare guarding PFs instead of Cs (who he can't really guard). I honestly think we could see Shaq revive his career in Phoenix.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a move Cuban would do. He loves washed up stars for some reason. I dont know how would this work salary wise.


Bring Shaq back in the West I say. I dont think Phoenix would do this. Especially not for Marion.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

luther said:


> Marc Stein just said on ESPN that he has talked to people in Phoenix and "they insist that is ridiculous ... from a basketball and financial standpoint."


As wade2shaq pointed out in the Heat forum, this whole Shaq thing has been odd. Riley's gone out of his way to deny almost every Shaq trade that's been rumored, including this one. It started out on sites like HoopsWorld (complete crap), but now it's made it's way to the Miami Herald, and they've been bery respectable when it comes to getting the facts correct.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

luther said:


> Marc Stein just said on ESPN that he has talked to people in Phoenix and "they insist that is ridiculous ... from a basketball and financial standpoint."


Sure is, but to think of it, there has been a lot of very odd trades this season. I would'nt be too surprised if such move occurs though. Phoenix has always wanted to bolster their frontcourt, but it would be a wise decision if they stay away from a decapitated 35 year old Center.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Marion and Banks would be a very good deal for us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KDOS said:


> This is a move Cuban would do. He loves washed up stars for some reason. I dont know how would this work salary wise.
> 
> 
> Bring Shaq back in the West I say. I dont think Phoenix would do this. Especially not for Marion.


I believe they have until the trade deadline until they lose the right to S&T KVH, if they didn't lose it after last season. If they still have it, then that would be one way to match salaries. The other way would be including Dampier, but I doubt either side cares for that.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I believe they have until the trade deadline until they lose the right to S&T KVH, if they didn't lose it after last season. If they still have it, then that would be one way to match salaries. The other way would be including Dampier, but I doubt either side cares for that.


They do still have it. However, Ric Bucher just said that Cuban absolutely rejected that as a possibility to get Kidd, as it would have serious luxury tax implications. So if he won't do it for a star who can still produce, I can't imagine him doing it for one who can't.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> As wade2shaq pointed out in the Heat forum, this whole Shaq thing has been odd. Riley's gone out of his way to deny almost every Shaq trade that's been rumored, including this one. It started out on sites like HoopsWorld (complete crap), but now it's made it's way to the Miami Herald, and they've been bery respectable when it comes to getting the facts correct.


The Herald are the guys who don't know the difference between the salary cap and the luxury tax threshold. Didn't they also report Finley was signing with Miami two years ago? Dan LeBatard has crapped all over the once great Miami Herald. When I was a kid LeBatard was just some goober fair-weather clown but since he has gotten famous he really has taken the Herald down in terms of credibility.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I bet all they did was talk on the phone briefly and it gets passed over as "serious talks" involving Shaq-Marion. Probably nothing. Wasting your time speculating.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I believe they have until the trade deadline until they lose the right to S&T KVH, if they didn't lose it after last season. If they still have it, then that would be one way to match salaries. The other way would be including Dampier, but I doubt either side cares for that.


Would you guys take a Jason Terry or Devin Harris along with Dampier and maybe Eddie Jones package? I think Damp has to be included for salary purposes, but I dont know in hindsight, 2 yrs of Shaq is better than 4 yrs frm Dampier IMO.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd for Shaq


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> The Herald are the guys who don't know the difference between the salary cap and the luxury tax threshold. Didn't they also report Finley was signing with Miami two years ago? Dan LeBatard has crapped all over the once great Miami Herald. When I was a kid LeBatard was just some goober fair-weather clown but since he has gotten famous he really has taken the Herald down in terms of credibility.


They're better than Hoopsworld.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Kidd for Shaq


I think that's something we'd consider and quite possibly do. Though I think that NJ would want to pair Kidd with Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KDOS said:


> Would you guys take a Jason Terry or Devin Harris along with Dampier and maybe Eddie Jones package? I think Damp has to be included for salary purposes, but I dont know in hindsight, 2 yrs of Shaq is better than 4 yrs frm Dampier IMO.


Shaq's signed through 2010. Dampier through 2011. Though, to my knowledge, Dampier's last year is unguaranteed unless he somehow makes the next two All Star Games. I'd take Harris in an instant (Dallas would pass easily). But I'd probably pass on Terry. He's signed through 2012, which is just too long.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HB said:


> Kidd for Shaq


Sucks that we can't throw some draft picks to you guys to make it happen. I don't think Thorn is dumb enough to bring Shaq home for Kidd.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

luther said:


> They do still have it. However, Ric Bucher just said that Cuban absolutely rejected that as a possibility to get Kidd, as it would have serious luxury tax implications. So if he won't do it for a star who can still produce, I can't imagine him doing it for one who can't.


I'm not sure Ric Bucher knows what he's talking about. He's the one that said that Marc Gasol was included in the Gasol trade in order to make salaries match. Marc has no contract, so that's just not right.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Sucks that we can't throw some draft picks to you guys to make it happen. I don't think Thorn is dumb enough to bring Shaq home for Kidd.


It's a good thing we can't throw in any draft picks. Because we need to keep our 1st this year unless we can trade it for someone amazing (which likely wouldn't happen). But I think you meant future draft picks, right?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

HB; said:


> Kidd for Shaq


that would just piss both guys off. they would be better off together, but that's too perfect to happen. i don't think shaq would mind playing with kidd in NJ. i'm sure the last thing the nets want is ANOTHER star in his twilight with a huge contract.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm not sure Ric Bucher knows what he's talking about. He's the one that said that Marc Gasol was included in the Gasol trade in order to make salaries match. Marc has no contract, so that's just not right.


I agree with you...especially that Bucher doesn't know what he's talking about. Let's remember his Kobe stuff from last summer, too. But I'm just reporting what he said.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm not sure Ric Bucher knows what he's talking about. He's the one that said that Marc Gasol was included in the Gasol trade in order to make salaries match. Marc has no contract, so that's just not right.


Ric Bucher said that Chris Bosh would win the rookie of the year over LeBron...and Melo...and Wade...I haven't been able to take him serious in 5 years. (He said this near the all-star break of that year mind you).


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq's signed through 2010. Dampier through 2011. *Though, to my knowledge, Dampier's last year is unguaranteed unless he somehow makes the next two All Star Games. *I'd take Harris in an instant (Dallas would pass easily). But I'd probably pass on Terry. He's signed through 2012, which is just too long.


Good job on Dallas at least Damps last year is not guaranteed. Honestly its looking bleak with Dallas. As Someone mentioned above, Cubes does not want to go through the implications of going over the allowed tax limitations without suffering the severe penalty.


Any other scenarios that's more reasonable or plausible, besides keeping Shaq? lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL if anyone trades for Shaq with anything but scrubs on overpriced contracts then they are idiots.

Shaq's contract is huge and a detriment to his team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KDOS said:


> Good job on Dallas at least Damps last year is not guaranteed. Honestly its looking bleak with Dallas. As Someone mentioned above, Cubes does not want to go through the implications of going over the allowed tax limitations without suffering the severe penalty.
> 
> 
> Any other scenarios that's more reasonable or plausible, besides keeping Shaq? lol


I don't see anything that Dallas would be willing to do that would also appease Miami. I can't find any confirmation for Dampier's contract either. Dallas's contracts are in general just too long for us.

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/mavericks.jsp


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

They just reported the rumor in the middle of the Michigan-Ohio State game


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well, Shaq fits the window they have left to win.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I always fall in love with "shaq trade". It is interesting!

Mavs can give Heat Dampier and a House.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> Well, Shaq fits the window they have left to win.


Wow, that must be a pretty big window. Really wide. Do they really need Shaq when they have such a large window


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> I always fall in love with "shaq trade". It is interesting!
> 
> Mavs can give Heat Dampier and a House.


No


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

why does phoenix want shaq? he'd run out of breath during warmups


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

How's Shaq going to deal with all that Heat in Arizonia and fat on his body? I mean seriously it's 10 times worse in that heat for fat people.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> I bet all they did was talk on the phone briefly and it gets passed over as "serious talks" involving Shaq-Marion. Probably nothing. Wasting your time speculating.


....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Who the hell would take him?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Today doctor said Shaq has a hip injury, ... may need surgery.

http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/406657.html

Please send Shaq to Hawaii for vacation, as long as possible.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i hope the Suns go get him, getting rid of marion and banks would only make them worse


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Today doctor said Shaq has a hip injury, ... may need surgery.
> 
> http://www.miamiherald.com/594/story/406657.html
> 
> Please send Shaq to Hawaii for vacation, as long as possible.


Shaq's got a sore left hip. He had bursitis in it, and the only treatment is just rest, which he's done for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Suns will lose Marion for nothing in summer. There is only one Diesel born every 100 years.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see Shaq in the 7-second offense. I wonder if he'll make it to half court before one of his teammates takes a shot.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

If this deal goes down, I'm willing to bet money the Heat will also get Mike Bibby.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well folks...

You know my sources are usually as strong as oak, I just got a call confirming that the deal is finalized and should be announced in the next day or so. 

The Diesel is headed out of Miami...


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

KDOS said:


> Sure is, but to think of it, there has been a lot of very odd trades this season. I would'nt be too surprised if such move occurs though. Phoenix has always wanted to bolster their frontcourt, but it would be a wise decision if they stay away from a decapitated 35 year old Center.


decapitated?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm suprised so many people are wondering why the Suns would trade for Shaq.

I don't know if you noticed, but they have NO INSIDE PRESENCE. None. Nada. They already were going to have problems with the Spurs. And Bynum was going to kill them already. You throw Gasol in LA now, and it's a crisis. Phoenix is desperate for a big come playoff time.

I think they trade for Shaq. And just sit him until the final month of the season. They can win games without him. But they HAVE to have him for the playoffs. Otherwise they are going nowwhere.

And who cares about Shaq's mobility. Zydrunas Illgauskas can't move either. But you got a point guard like Nash. He's going to spoon feed Shaq easy buckets constantly. Amare and Shaq in the paint is pretty good. Even a diminished Shaq is a 17/10 center who can block shots, and is a really good passer.

And it makes sense for Shaq, because if Miami is going to rebuild, what is the point of him being there?

Tell me you people don't want to see the Lakers-Suns if Shaq is there. Shaq vs. Bynum with Kobe wanting to prove points. Eeesh.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yup, done deal.

Hopefully this fails, so it opens up a trade of Amare as they are capchoked by Shaq (see Miami). Maybe then the Bulls will be able to turn in their trashy potential like Tyrus Thomas and consolidate it into something not crappy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Yup, done deal.
> 
> Hopefully this fails, so it opens up a trade of Amare as they are capchoked by Shaq (see Miami). Maybe then the Bulls will be able to turn in their trashy potential like Tyrus Thomas and consolidate it into something not crappy.


I hope it catapults them into rebuilding mode just in time for 2009 when Miami has capspace and Amare is a free agent.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know about this deal for Phoenix, hopefully it turns out good. Marion was more then just a stat filler, they are losing a all star caliber player for a Shaq who's on a free fall at this point. Not to mention Shaq doesn't fit the system. This might be a chemistry killer for them. Phoenix has the best record in the West!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow. I dunno how much fuel is left in Diesel's engine, but that's just a HUGE trade.

I don't know what to think really.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have to give props to Riley for trading Shaq. Not falling for that big ego of Shaq, and hanging onto him forever. 

Damn Heat trying to steal Amare from us in 2009 : (


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shaq can't help PHX,but if you had good shooters he can still get them open shots.It's strange,but Shaq's value now is what he can help other players get rather than what he can get himself.Miami really messed up by not replacing the shooting they've lost.Shaq is a shadow of his once mighty self,but he's still a very large man and if he gets close to the rim he still attracts the doubleteam.He certainly can't help a running team and honestly his contract makes it nearly impossible to trade him for anything of value.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Yup, done deal.
> 
> Hopefully this fails, so it opens up a trade of Amare as they are capchoked by Shaq (see Miami). Maybe then the Bulls will be able to turn in their trashy potential like Tyrus Thomas and consolidate it into something not crappy.


Dream on. Even if this does go through and it does fail, Amare won't be going anywhere. And he's locked til '10/'11. Shaq's deal is off the books.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep, Steve Kerr in Action


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Dream on. Even if this does go through and it does fail, Amare won't be going anywhere. And he's locked til '10/'11. Shaq's deal is off the books.


He has a player option for the 2010-2011 season. He will use it and become a free agent summer 2010. Even if he stays with Phoenix he is still going to use his player option and shop around.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If this is true I will be sad to see Shaq go. He's a huge icon for South Florida.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Well folks...
> 
> You know my sources are usually as strong as oak, I just got a call confirming that the deal is finalized and should be announced in the next day or so.
> 
> The Diesel is headed out of Miami...


hm, no offense, but i don't know who you are (too many people here)... and that sounds like something ballscientist would say :lol:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Odom and Turiaf for Shaq hahaha.

Fisher
Kobe
Bynum
Pau
Shaq

LOL triple towers.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

This isn't done yet. Noone is reporting it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

adam said:


> He has a player option for the 2010-2011 season. He will use it and become a free agent summer 2010. Even if he stays with Phoenix he is still going to use his player option and shop around.


They would extend him before he hits the market and they can offer him the most $$.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> This isn't done yet. Noone is reporting it.


Yeah, no one in the Heat forum here as any connections. Please wake up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> They would extend him before he hits the market as they can offer him the most $$.


I don't think you can extend a player until he actually becomes a free agent. When that happens he will probably shop around before he re-signs. Besides, the assumption is that he wants to bolt from rebuilding mode...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

what you mean? im just really reluctant to believe **** on a board.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

adam said:


> I don't think you can extend a player until he actually becomes a free agent. When that happens he will probably shop around before he re-signs. Besides, the assumption is that he wants to bolt from rebuilding mode...


Yes, you can extend a player before they are a free agent. Hell, KG signed an extension with Boston and Pierce signed one the year before.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> what you mean? im just really reluctant to believe **** on a board.


Go read the Heat board and look at which mod has connections. IIRC, he broke the news of Zo signing with the Nets in one of his first few posts on the site.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This deal really doesn't make sense for Phoenix. It would be fun to see Wade and Marion together though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

23isback said:


> Odom and Turiaf for Shaq hahaha.
> 
> Fisher
> Kobe
> ...



lol at Bynum playing the 3. Might as well have Shaq play the point, Fisher play the 2 and Kobe at the 3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i thank Shaq for everything he gave Miami. but its time for him to go. hes not doing anything for us nowadays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> This deal really doesn't make sense for Phoenix. It would be fun to see Wade and Marion together though.


It's more of a huge risk to me. He gets injured, this team is would be done as there's not much else in the frontcourt. Which is why I'm not buying into it just yet.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I still doubt it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ESPN is reporting that Shaq is flying to Phoenix tomorrow for a physical...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

just repoted on espn, shaq will fly tomorrow morning to phoenix and upon after physical will become member of the suns team


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

phx cannot be that desperate.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> ESPN is reporting that Shaq is flying to Phoenix tomorrow for a physical...


grr beat me to it..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol beat me to it as well, lol we posted at the same time though


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PHX, cross your fingers Shaq can pass the physical


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow.. I'm stunned.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow. This is a real shocker. Bigtime.

Might not be bad for Phoenix. If Shaq is healthy enough to at least get up and down the court a bit then he'll get more open layups from playing with Nash than he has in years. 

Still shocked though. One of the last guys I would have thought would be traded at this point.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Gio305; said:


> PHX, cross your fingers Shaq can pass the physical


sounds like you'll be crossing your fingers, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Phoenix does do this deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I hope Phoenix does do this deal.


And I hope it backfires on those people who keep saying this.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Amare would have to be the happiest man alive after this. Finally gets some big man help and doesn't have to worry about players 3 or 4 inches taller than him. 

The West is insane these days.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I'm suprised so many people are wondering why the Suns would trade for Shaq.
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but they have NO INSIDE PRESENCE. None. Nada. They already were going to have problems with the Spurs. And Bynum was going to kill them already. You throw Gasol in LA now, and it's a crisis. Phoenix is desperate for a big come playoff time.
> 
> ...


Good post, completely agree.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hahahahah yeah NASH TO SHAQ BABY!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> ESPN is reporting that Shaq is flying to Phoenix tomorrow for a physical...


you sure he's going to fit on the plane? :lol:


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

First the Gasol trade

and now this?


What are NBA GM's thinking??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> And I hope it backfires on those people who keep saying this.


I hope not.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> you sure he's going to fit on the plane? :lol:


shaq is superman, he needs no plane


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Still not believing till I'm seeing.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its not going to backfire, this is great for everyone in the pacific division...but people are not mentioning what a huge loss MARION is ....really


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

This reminds me of when Detroit did the Rasheed Wallace deal. The west hasn't been this good in years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its not going to backfire, this is great for everyone in the pacific division...but people are not mentioning what a huge loss MARION is ....really


No one cares what you think.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

omg, lakers-suns in the playoffs... it would be a double rivalry. kobe vs. shaq, lakers vs. suns...

also, lakers struggling to get over the hill and actually defeat the suns. wow, the nba is getting really interesting if shaq goes to the suns.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> No one cares what you think.


awwwwww Dissonance really? how cute....you lethal enforcer you ....

:lol:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its not going to backfire, this is great for everyone in the pacific division...but people are not mentioning what a huge loss MARION is ....really


How big of a loss is it? They're not championship caliber with Marion.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Chan said:


> How big of a loss is it? They're not championship caliber with Marion.


they are a better team with marion n banks than with Shaq alone whos gonna take marions place Pike?:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

It's going to be interesting what pieces Miami will acquire now to build around Wade and Marion, that's going to be a good combo to watch next season.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its not going to backfire, this is great for everyone in the pacific division...but people are not mentioning what a huge loss MARION is ....really


Not much of a loss. This trade is for success in the playoffs where Marion disappears every year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chan said:


> How big of a loss is it? They're not championship caliber with Marion.


Shaq is the laziest fattest slob but Phoenix knows that he's addicted to championship rings like ******** are to Jerry Springer. Nobody has seen him for a month and if he gets in shape even he can slam dunk wide open putbacks and he doesn't get backed down in the post.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

> You can't handle the Shaq!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> they are a better team with marion n banks than with Shaq alone whos gonna take marions place Pike?:lol:


I believe that it might actually be Marion-Diaw, nor Marion-Banks, which makes even less sense.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> they are a better team with marion n banks than with Shaq alone whos gonna take marions place Pike?:lol:


No, they weren't. How far has Marion gotten them? They're not getting past Dallas, San Antonio, or LA with Marion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chan said:


> No, they weren't. How far has Marion gotten them? They're not getting past Dallas, San Antonio, or LA with Marion.


I don't think they're getting past those teams with Shaq, either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I believe that it might actually be Marion-Diaw, nor Marion-Banks, which makes even less sense.


No way. It would have to be Banks. Diaw is too vital.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Chan said:


> No, they weren't. How far has Marion gotten them? They're not getting past Dallas, San Antonio, or LA with Marion.


I disagree, they're chances where the same as last seasons up until the suspensions that made a big impact on the Spurs series. They where on top of the West this season and up until that suspension last playoffs they had proven their system could win in the playoffs. Regardless well see how this turns out. They West playoffs are going to be fun to watch, and the east the ECF lol


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

wtf is shaq gonna do in their run and gun offense? by the time he gets down to their offensive side, the Suns will either have shot the ball or be back on defense.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Mike D;antoni can not coach anything other then run and gun.

Steve Nash isn't as effective in a half court offence.


Shaq can't even run.

So are they gonna try to be a half court team now? or keep running? or both..?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> No way. It would have to be Banks. Diaw is too vital.


if im miami, im asking for diaw.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

You know how sometimes you just get stunned and you can't really tell how you feel about something? Yeah, that just about sums this up, lol. Btw, where is everyone getting the info that it has been finalized? I checked on ESPN.com but didn't see anything saying the trade was done pending a physical... Was it on TV?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> if im miami, im asking for diaw.


Why? Diaw's owed more. They'd want less as possible.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

At least this will be a fun Heat team to watch.

Wade, Marion, D. Cook, D. Wright, Ricky Davis, J. Will

A lot of athleticism there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> You know how sometimes you just get stunned and you can't really tell how you feel about something? Yeah, that just about sums this up, lol. Btw, where is everyone getting the info that it has been finalized? I checked on ESPN.com but didn't see anything saying the trade was done pending a physical... Was it on TV?


yeah it was on sportscenter at the beginning of the program. They are going to talk about it again after the commercial break they are on now, well atleast on the West coast they are.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> No way. It would have to be Banks. Diaw is too vital.





> Shaq Out, Marion In?: Despite Pat Riley telling media that Shaq is not going to be traded, more than a few league sources say there have been real talks about *Shaq heading to Phoenix in a Shawn Marion – Boris Diaw deal.* Suns sources downplay Shaq coming in, but continue to say they hear the Suns are indeed looking. Why would Phoenix take such a risk? Despite Shaq's declining career, he is still a dominate force down low and if healthy he could be the difference for Phoenix in the playoffs as teams would have to choose who to double-team – Shaq or Amare. The Suns according to sources close to the team are growing tired of Shawn Marion, and if Miami will take Diaw's contract it seems there is some validity to the idea the Suns would sniff at Shaq. Seems like an odd pairing as Shaq surely would struggle with the Suns tempo – unless the Suns have decided that slowing things down might be the key to a title.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?STORY_ID=7241

It's from HoopsWorld, so take it for what it's worth...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Why? Diaw's owed more. They'd want less as possible.


actually, i wouldnn't want diaw. then again, i don't know why miami is doing this. i guess they save 1 year by dumping marion.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?STORY_ID=7241
> 
> It's from HoopsWorld, so take it for what it's worth...


Ah, ESPN keeps saying Banks so I don't know.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I would of liked to see Shaq better in Dallas.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Except for Amare, no one on that roster is really that quick. I wonder if they're changing philosophies. If that's the case, D'Antoni might not be the right guy for this.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

myst said:


> At least this will be a fun Heat team to watch.
> 
> Wade, Marion, D. Cook, D. Wright, Ricky Davis, J. Will
> 
> A lot of athleticism there.


Or, if they hold of on the trade until summer and get a high draft pick,

Derrick Rose
Wade
Ricky Davis
Marion
EARL BARRON 

I don't know why Barron is still holding back, he's obviously the most athletic big man in the nba. his ceiling is so high, if only he could maximize his potential.
/sarcasm

Rose and Wade 1-2 combo dynasty


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know that Marion is a whiner and something of a malcontent,but what the hell did he do to Sarver and Kerr.This has to be about him as much as anything.Worse what does it say about this guy that he seems to okay with going from one of the best teams in the league to the worst team in the league.He must really hate it in the desert.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The halfcourt offense probably won't change that much. It'll still be give the ball to Nash and let him create everything.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chan said:


> Except for Amare, no one on that roster is really that quick. I wonder if they're changing philosophies. If that's the case, D'Antoni might not be the right guy for this.


Wow Nash isn't that quick huh? :lol:

How about Barbosa? 

Wow!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

23isback said:


> I don't know why Barron is still holding back, he's obviously the most athletic big man in the nba. his ceiling is so high, if only he could maximize his potential.


You would fit in well with the Heat board. :cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Why? Diaw's owed more. They'd want less as possible.


Agreed. We'd definitely want Banks instead of Diaw, and Phoenix would need Diaw without Marion. It's got to be Banks.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Diable said:


> I know that Marion is a whiner and something of a malcontent,but what the hell did he do to Sarver and Kerr.This has to be about him as much as anything.Worse what does it say about this guy that he seems to okay with going from one of the best teams in the league to the worst team in the league.He must really hate it in the desert.


It says he cares more about being the center of attention and getting the ball than he does about winning.



Chan said:


> Except for Amare, no one on that roster is really that quick.


yeah.. that's wrong.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I hope it goes through

still sounds like Pheonix ownership (proven to be cheap) has to approve it and Shaq has to pass his physical

things could tie this up still and stop it from going through


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

This is real interesting considering it's mid-season. Going away from run-n-gun and mplementing an offense to commend Shaq is going to be a whole nother ball game for D'Antoni and the Suns. Plus the fact that they all of a sudden want to get more defensive now? Hmm we'll see.

For the Heat, I think it's great. They've convinced themselves that the Shaq era is over and understand it's time to move on. If they can hang on to Marion (big if) after this season and get quality talent in the draft, things don't look at all bad for the future.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cris just posted this on the Suns board;



> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.
> 
> ...


^ Basically says if his hip MRI comes back fine, Phoenix has already agreed to it.

RILEY FOR PREZ~


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Cris just posted this on the Suns board;
> 
> 
> 
> RILEY FOR PREZ~


:clap2: the Heat are going to win 5 more games than they were going to already this season!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it. late again!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

So, will Shaq pass his physical?

I think its a legit question considering his knee is surgically repaired and his hip seems to be really bad.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> I have to give props to Riley for trading Shaq. Not falling for that big ego of Shaq, and hanging onto him forever.
> 
> Damn Heat trying to steal Amare from us in 2009 : (


How does Riley do it, time after time.. :worthy:



OneBadLT123 said:


> damn it. late again!


:lol:



liekomgj4ck said:


> :clap2: the Heat are going to win 5 more games than they were going to already this season!


I don't think you understand. It's like getting rid of Big Ben and his big-a** contract for a mediocre player. Now you know why its such a big deal for Heat fans..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder though if the Suns might just be making this move as a counter to the Lakers getting Gasol. Seeing your rival just possibly put themselves on another level can't be too fun. Or maybe they're just sick and tired of Marion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Things are definitely getting very, very interesting. God, I love when the trade deadline approaches. The NBA gets much more exciting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> *I wonder though if the Suns might just be making this move as a counter to the Lakers getting Gasol.* Seeing your rival just possibly put themselves on another level can't be too fun. Or maybe they're just sick and tired of Marion.


I guarantee that has something to do with it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Now if John Paxon would just wake up and realize he's got a team to run and trades to make :sigh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I wonder though if the Suns might just be making this move as a counter to the Lakers getting Gasol. Seeing your rival just possibly put themselves on another level can't be too fun. Or maybe they're just sick and tired of Marion.


Well the Lakers getting Gasol, on top of Spurs already with Duncan, basically means the Suns arn't winning without a perfect series. That definately had something to do with it.

But I also think Marion must have been whining or not giving full effort backstage.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yahoo confirms!!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ag_Bz85UgaCHEfliitZNszi8vLYF?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm trying to wrap my head around this from the sun's perspective. I'm missing something.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

essbee said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around this from the sun's perspective. I'm missing something.


put down the bong, then you might be able to comprehend it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

essbee said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around this from the sun's perspective. I'm missing something.


Steve Kerr vs. Pat Riley. The Suns never had a chance.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I guarantee that has something to do with it.


And what better way than to get the former Laker himself, the Diesel? I know Nash can work magic with almost anything, but I'm still trying to figure out how Shaq's just going to fit in with that team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Now if John Paxon would just wake up and realize he's got a team to run and trades to make :sigh:


:lol:

Its impossible to me that the Bulls havn't pulled off a deal yet, they have a lot of tradable assets.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Just the fact that he will be on the floor will open up SOO much for Amare.

We'll have to see if he brings anything else.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kerr is ****ing crazy though. If Shaq fails in Phoenix, Kerr's legacy is over.

Riley for Prez!!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

adam said:


> Steve Kerr vs. Pat Riley. The Suns never had a chance.


I mean seriously though what is shaq supposed to do in that offense? their biggest need in the post is defensive and shaq hasn't been a good defender in about 4 years.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Steve Kerr if you need a job next season as GM the Bulls will take you :yes:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

essbee said:


> I mean seriously though what is shaq supposed to do in that offense? their biggest need in the post is defensive and shaq hasn't been a good defender in about 4 years.


He's gotten so many defensive 3 second violations this season, I swear he does it just for a rest..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Shaq gets injured long-term for whatever reason (hip, toe), then Steve Kerr is going to look like a moron. I want to see one Phoenix Suns fan who is happy about this going down.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I wonder how Shaq feels about this, I mean the Heat just lied to him about not looking to trade him. I know that Phoenix is probably a better situation but Shaq is a sensitive guy I don't know how he'll react to kind of being thrown out like garbage by Miami.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I wonder how Shaq feels about this, I mean the Heat just lied to him about not looking to trade him. I know that Phoenix is probably a better situation but Shaq is a sensitive guy I don't know how he'll react to kind of being thrown out like garbage by Miami.


Well I doubt we lied to him till these reports. Maybe up until the rumours..

When a GM lies to the media, doesn't mean he hasn't spoken or hinted at it with the player involved, especially someone like Shaq.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

And also, as a Laker fan i'm pretty happy about this trade, we should win the division now if this trade goes through becuase who knows when Shaq is coming back from his injury. That'll get us home court advantage and our playoff run is looking brighter and brighter with each passing day.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Done


> Suns, Heat agree to Shaq trade
> 
> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> He's gotten so many defensive 3 second violations this season, I swear he does it just for a rest..


Although that could provide some comedy pairing him with Amare and his stupid fouls, like trying to block somebody from across the lane while they're dunking.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Theres one major issue:

*The trade is apparently agreed to by both teams. However, it only goes through if Shaq passes his MRI.
*
Shaq's gona own that MRI b****!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I refuse to believe that the Suns would trade Marion/Banks for Shaq... As much as I hope it's true for the mere fact of watching that disater unfold 4 times a year... I just don't believe anyone, including Kerr could make this stupid trade.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well I doubt we lied to him till these reports. Maybe up until the rumours..
> 
> When a GM lies to the media, doesn't mean he hasn't spoken or hinted at it with the player involved, especially someone like Shaq.


Yeah thats true, but you still have to admit knowing Shaq this has to hurt him somewhat.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Can Shaq complete a physical right now with that hip?

If the Suns are smart they'll put him on the IR from now until April. Save him for the playoffs.

How funny would it be if Shaq wins another championship this way?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Shaq better pass that. City of Miami will boo him for the rest of his career there.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

and what are the Suns gonna do when Grant Hill has his annual injury?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Did you really not see the huge thread on this already?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq can just get rebounds and whip the outlet passes out to Nash. And the Suns can run the break just fine. Then when Shaq catches up, if they still haven't scored, they can toss it into Shaq and score that way. I think this will work better than people think if Shaq can get his hip rested.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

THe other thread doesn't formally announce the trade. I found this thread more useful than that one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Wow yeah omg like i haven't read this already in the thread right above this one :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*



KDOS said:


> Shaq better pass that. City of Miami will boo him for the rest of his career there.


If it comes back that the trade was agreed upon till Shaq failed his MRI, he's one dead mutha****er..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*



futuristxen said:


> THe other thread doesn't formally announce the trade. I found this thread more useful than that one.


Thank you.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow. This qualifies as a shocker.

If Shaq can stay on the court, it could be very interesting. A great PG and tons of shooters works just as well around a big guy as it does on the break.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

this thread deserves its own.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Shaq can just get rebounds and whip the outlet passes out to Nash. And the Suns can run the break just fine. Then when Shaq catches up, if they still haven't scored, they can toss it into Shaq and score that way. I think this will work better than people think if Shaq can get his hip rested.


He can rest it all he wants, but it seems like just when he thinks he's getting healthy, it acts up again.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

The move actually makes a lot of sense. Doesn't fit in the Phoenix system? You don't need 5 guys to get in transition. You need a good outlet, you need someone pushing it, and you need a couple of wings sprinting down court. They will be more of a half-court team now, but Shaq still commands a double down low. It baffles me that he can go 20 minutes without scoring and some teams still insist on getting the ball out of his hands. 

His presence is going to help on both ends. They will have a stronger interior defense, and should be better on the boards. 

His durability is a big question, and Phoenix is definitely going to miss all the things Marion did for them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is as unintentionally hilarious as a Steven Segal movie. The NBA's live action version of Under Siege 2. All Phoenix is missing is the comic relief sidekick. Maybe Minnesota can buy out Antoine and he can join up with his buddy Shaq? He can be their Morris Chestnutt...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Yeah thats true, but you still have to admit knowing Shaq this has to hurt him somewhat.


True. Shaq probably wasn't too happy when he first heard about it. I don't think he has the fuel or even hunger to really want another ring. Though he might take this HUGE role in Phoenix seriously, and I hope he does cause I don't want Phoenix to get completely screwed (I'm not a Suns fan but thats just wrong)..

Lets go Shaq, dominate your MRI!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Shaq can just get rebounds and whip the outlet passes out to Nash. And the Suns can run the break just fine. Then when Shaq catches up, if they still haven't scored, they can toss it into Shaq and score that way. I think this will work better than people think if Shaq can get his hip rested.


Marion was getting rebounds and whipping outlet passes to nash better than Shaq will ever do now at his age.

Shaq's slower than ever. He doesn't like to jump anymore. He's offensive domination is a shell of what it was. Same as his defense. 

To me, I don't see how Shaq would fit in better with the Suns offense than Marion. 

If this trade is legit, Pat Riley should get some major kudos.. I mean wow.. Dumping his contract and getting an all star in return.. First he dumped Grant.. Now Shaq? Wow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

This is getting crazy: it might be blasphemy but the top teams are just getting loaded with talent. Thanks to the expanded talent pools from non-US countries these teams are reaching 80's quality in terms of depth and breadth of talent


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*

Watch Shaq fail the physical...that would be crazy. I wonder what Wade thinks about all of this.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Shaq can just get rebounds and whip the outlet passes out to Nash. And the Suns can run the break just fine. Then when Shaq catches up, if they still haven't scored, they can toss it into Shaq and score that way. I think this will work better than people think if Shaq can get his hip rested.


If this isn't sarcasm then are you serious? It's not like Shaq's a reboudning monster anymore pulling down 7-8 boards a night, more likely he's gonna be in foul trouble before he can have any impact on the game because the Suns perimeter defense is terrible especially with the loss of Marion now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

during the summer, when the suns were trying to send marion to the celtics in a 3 way for KG.. why did he decline the trade, yet now he is welcoming it? in some ways he totally screwed the franchise over. they could have had KG instead of shaq.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im glad the Suns decided to wave the white flag on the season and hand us the divison.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*



Pioneer10 said:


> This is getting crazy: it might be blasphemy but the top teams are just getting loaded with talent. Thanks to the expanded talent pools from non-US countries these teams are reaching 80's quality in terms of depth and breadth of talent


Word.


A bit OT. i hope Cleveland is busy with their phones the next few days because they better get Lebron some serious help down in Cleveland. Give him J.Kidd at least.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Suns-Heat agree to trade Shaq*



Basel57 said:


> Watch Shaq fail the physical...that would be crazy. *I wonder what Wade thinks about all of this*.


He's probably happy he doesnt have to carry Shaq's lazy arse.



BTW. Mods, y'all can merge this. I just thought this one deserves a thread of its own. No biggie.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Along with how Shaq's going to adapt to Phoenix, I'm also wondering about how Marion's going to be with the Heat. I think he'll be just fine, but there's definitely not going to be as many 'easy' baskets handed to him on a silver platter.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW


Another heist...damn. As bas as Shaq has been lately, this trade definitely made the West tougher.


I wonder what Dallas is thinking right now.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

Phoenix will regret this for the rest of their lives.



Something aint right with Sarver. He pushed for a trade to get rid of Thomas but he traded for a 40 million walking liability?


Im specchless here folks.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont think Shaq is the one that takes them over the top, he can definitely help them in the halfcourt but on the run, on defense I dont think he can be that effective for them. Also Phoenix now have a big hole at the SF postion


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mateo said:


> Can't wait to see Shaq in the 7-second offense. I wonder if he'll make it to half court before one of his teammates takes a shot.





jayisthebest88 said:


> Mike D;antoni can not coach anything other then run and gun.
> 
> Steve Nash isn't as effective in a half court offence.
> 
> ...














CDRacingZX6R said:


> I refuse to believe that the Suns would trade Marion/Banks for Shaq... As much as I hope it's true for the mere fact of watching that disater unfold 4 times a year... I just don't believe anyone, including Kerr could make this stupid trade.


You obviously don't read his season previews. :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Along with how Shaq's going to adapt to Phoenix, I'm also wondering about how Marion's going to be with the Heat. I think he'll be just fine, but there's definitely not going to be as many 'easy' baskets handed to him on a silver platter.


But there will be plenty of open jumpers and garbage buckets for him. So I'm not sure that it matters. He'll likely score more now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There are still going to be match-up problems for the Suns.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I just got the mental picture of four Suns running down court followed by Shaq in a Segway.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chan said:


> I just got the mental picture of four Suns running down court followed by Shaq in a Segway.


i just choked on my sprite :lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> during the summer, when the suns were trying to send marion to the celtics in a 3 way for KG.. why did he decline the trade, yet now he is welcoming it? in some ways he totally screwed the franchise over. they could have had KG instead of shaq.


I thought about this too. I still maintain the Suns could have somehow got that deal done. 

I really am in shock this trade has gone through.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> There are still going to be match-up problems for the Suns.


they'll still suck defensively, maybe even worse now that they dont have a lockdown defender at the 3.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

Are the Suns senile?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know if I'd call Marion a "lockdown defender."


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

So it begins....then ends


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

hint: lol, look at the threads below before you start a new one.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't get this at all, they're going after the wrong O'Neal. Jermaine would make sense at least. Shaq is 35 and will average 40-50 games over the next season or two, and probably won't crack 60 this year. How is he going to last for two months straight in the postseason when the game is most physical?

Not to mention Marion is the Suns' best defender, while Shaq can't defend without fouling nowadays. We all saw what happened last year when a strong defensive team in the Bulls swept them out of the playoffs. They're going to get murdered in the West by the likes of San Antonio and LA when Bynum gets back. Plus, he's not going to be getting anywhere near 40 mpg, so his backup is going to have to play extremely important minutes. Duncan on the other hand still has enough left to play 40 or more, Bynum/Gasol/Odom can switch off at PF/C, and even Dallas has bigs that can bang Shaq around in Dampier and Diop, like they did in the 06 Finals.

Also, I really feel that Marion's ability to beat other PFs on the break, push the limits of their physical fitness, and play without the ball are hugely important to the success of the Suns. We'll definitely see how much Marion impacted the Suns with this trade. I have a feeling it's going to be disastrous.



wadeshaqeddie said:


> So, will Shaq pass his physical?
> 
> I think its a legit question considering his knee is surgically repaired and his hip seems to be really bad.


Yup, legit questions. This trade might not even go down.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Not a fan of this trade whatsoever.

My only hope is that Shaq has much more to bring to the table than he showed in Miami. Now that he's allegedly on the best team in the league he'll transform into a different player.

One can only hope.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

That thread was just about serious TALKS--this is the real deal so I figured people coming on the forums would want to see this instead of "serious talks" because this lets them know that its happened.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

adam said:


> Steve Kerr vs. Pat Riley. The Suns never had a chance.


Haha, post of the thread.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

This is great for Miami at least.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Upon further thought, I don't know what to think of this. Its pretty god damned over the top crazy, if you ask me. Never would have thought this would happen. Really. I would put this up w/ my least possible trades of the season. Crazy, crazy stuff.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if theres one thing to hope for the Suns, is that this trade will motivate Shaq to perform better. gives him a new purpose.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh My God


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Bill Walton is calling Shaq's MRI the most important physical in the history of mankind!!*

Lets go Shaq, you can do it! :banana:

Damn, 43 people viewing this one thread..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



Driew said:


> That thread was just about serious TALKS--this is the real deal so I figured people coming on the forums would want to see this instead of "serious talks" because this lets them know that its happened.


They already merged a "it happened" thread to it, and this one will probably be merged as well. If you read through it you would notice the posts where it says the deal went down, they are just waiting for Shaq's physical which he will fly to Phoenix for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

MERGE!

Western Conference just got more interesting, if that's even possible this season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The HEAT is back On. I feel like I should thank the Suns?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> if theres one thing to hope for the Suns, is that this trade will motivate Shaq to perform better. gives him a new purpose.


I can see him getting motivated and playing well for the first few games to show people this isn't a fluke deal...and then he'll resort back to Shaq.


----------



## RIP CITY (Nov 30, 2006)

I now officially hate the Phoenix Suns, inparticularly Steve Kerr for making this trade.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3233072"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3233072" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

oh hell, the pacific division just got more interesting!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone think that somehow, someway, Miami could sneak into the Playoffs now? I mean, they're only 12 games out...and it's the East...a couple of mini win streaks here and there and you never know...although I still would really doubt it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I can see him getting motivated and playing well for the first few games to show people this isn't a fluke deal...and then he'll resort back to Shaq.


i think he'll resort back to fat Shaq after the season is over. until then, i believe he'll be pumped up when he starts playing for PHX. alot more than in Miami at least.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to hear Stephen A. Smith's thoughts on this.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Gio305 said:


> if theres one thing to hope for the Suns, is that this trade will motivate Shaq to perform better. gives him a new purpose.


That's what I hope/foresee as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

The whole Western Conference just got more interesting...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I want to hear Stephen A. Smith's thoughts on this.


yeah, i used to hate him, but man that guy has grown on me (not saying that he knows his basketball, but more like he's entertaining). stephen's kind of weasely, he's funny.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Aaargh. I'm a Nash homer... but I don't want Shaq to get another title. Feeling... so... conflicted.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Aaargh. I'm a Nash homer... but I don't want Shaq to get another title. Feeling... so... conflicted.


better hope he fails his physical.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

From the Yahoo article: 



> While last week's loss to a San Antonio team that was missing Tony Parker again raised some doubts, it was the Lakers' acquisition of Memphis forward Pau Gasol on Friday that ultimately spurred the Suns to consider aggressively looking for another big man.


Was this just a panic move by Kerr? Honestly, for the sake of Suns fans, I hope it doesn't go down. From a competitive standpoint as a Laker fan, I'd love it to go down. Let's see him pass that physical.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Anyone think that somehow, someway, Miami could sneak into the Playoffs now? I mean, they're only 12 games out...and it's the East...a couple of mini win streaks here and there and you never know...although I still would really doubt it.


Same thing I was thinking. But with Wade not being 100% I don't know. Next season though they are going to be fun to watch. With some key additions to the team they are back in the mix in the East.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

McGillicutty said:


> That's what I hope/foresee as well.


i mean, i dont think its that far fetched. a motivated Shaq is effective. thats what he did when he first landed in Miami. the next couple of seasons he did well. after 2006, thats where you see the huge drop off in his productivity.

i think in PHX, where the style is alot more offensive oriented, and Shaq wanting to prove himself, he might produce better numbers then what hes averaging now. if that is the case for the rest of the season, then PHX are going to have a tough frontline of Amare and Shaq competing with LA, SA, and Dallas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i think he'll resort back to fat Shaq after the season is over. until then, i believe he'll be pumped up when he starts playing for PHX. alot more than in Miami at least.


I honestly don't think he can play at a high level anymore, it's not just that he doesn't want to. He's pretty close to being washed up.

Phoenix is making a HUGE mistake. And I thank the basketball gods for it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Undefeated82 said:


> Same thing I was thinking. But with Wade not being 100% I don't know. Next season though they are going to be fun to watch. With some key additions to the team they are back in the mix in the East.


Marion has a Player Option right? I heard someone say that if Marion opts out we have near $30 million in capspace :lol:

Anyone know how much caproom the Heat will have if Marion's contract ends after this season?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Btw, Heat fans should be thrilled with this. They added a still relatively young Marion, cap space and future dollar savings, and soon to be a top 5 lotto pick in a good draft. Things are definitely looking up if Wade gets back to normal next season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

EHL said:


> Btw, Heat fans should be thrilled with this. They added a still relatively young Marion, cap space and future dollar savings, and soon to be a top 5 lotto pick in a good draft. Things are definitely looking up if Wade gets back to normal next season.


of course! i even wet myself the moment i saw the words "Shaq" and "traded" in the same sentence. :cheers:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Marion has a Player Option right? I heard someone say that if Marion opts out we have near $30 million in capspace :lol:
> 
> Anyone know how much caproom the Heat will have if Marion's contract ends after this season?


Yall would have like 40 mil if he opts out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Marion has a Player Option right? I heard someone say that if Marion opts out we have near $30 million in capspace :lol:
> 
> Anyone know how much caproom the Heat will have if Marion's contract ends after this season?


About 16 million. But we'd have to lose Marion to get it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Marion has a Player Option right?* I heard someone say that if Marion opts out we have near $30 million in capspace :lol:
> 
> Anyone know how much caproom the Heat will have if Marion's contract ends after this season?


Yes he does, after this season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Marion has a Player Option right? I heard someone say that if Marion opts out we have near $30 million in capspace :lol:
> 
> Anyone know how much caproom the Heat will have if Marion's contract ends after this season?


i think about 35 million... shaq is 20 million, so you're giving marion's 16.4 million up, but have to keep bank's 4.1 million.. so it's about 35 million. too lazy to do the rest of the math.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



Basel57 said:


> The whole Western Conference just got more interesting...


Just think...if Bosten did not get KG and Ray Allen the East will only be about LeBron, Wade and Howard.

*Look at the West*: Kobe Bryant, Pao Gasol Tim Duncan, Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Carmelo Anthony, Dirk Nowitski, Ming Yao, Tracy McGrady, Amare Stoudemire, Baron Davis, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Carlos Boozer, then you have new comers like Brandon Roy....and don't forget about Elton Brand.

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> Btw, Heat fans should be thrilled with this. They added a still relatively young Marion, cap space and future dollar savings, and soon to be a top 5 lotto pick in a good draft. Things are definitely looking up if Wade gets back to normal next season.


The feeling is pretty much euphoric to me. This is the best thing that could have happened for the franchise.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Heat fans...what would you do if Shaq doesn't pass his physical?


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

I need a big guy for fantasy ball.. should I pick him up and wait till he becomes "young" shaq?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



fuzznuts said:


> I need a big guy for fantasy ball.. should I pick him up and wait till he becomes "young" shaq?


Yes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> About 16 million. But we'd have to lose Marion to get it.


16 million if Marion opts out to go along with the 17 million coming off with JWill and Ricky Davis's contracts. So we'd have about 30 million in cap space, taking off the amount we are over the luxury tax :biggrin:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm excited more for Amare playing PF again. Remember the guy averaged around 27 playing PF and 37 against the Spurs in the WCF.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



fuzznuts said:


> I need a big guy for fantasy ball.. should I pick him up and wait till he becomes "young" shaq?


get him and see prime shaq taking form.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23isback said:


> I'm excited more for Amare playing PF again. Remember the guy averaged around 27 playing PF and 37 against the Spurs in the WCF.


I remember...and they still lost.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm just really excited about the fact that its looking likely we could see a Kobe Vs Shaq playoff series this year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Now that Marion is leaving, who's going to guard Dirk, Kobe, Melo, Parker for the Suns in critical stretches? Shaq?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Heat fans...what would you do if Shaq doesn't pass his physical?


You seen 'I am Legend' with Will Smith?
_*
"The hell you doin' out here Fred? What the.. What the HELL are you do' - No. NO. NO! NO! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOIN' OUT HERE FRED? HOW DID YOU GET OUT HERE?! FRED - IF YOU'RE REAL YOU BETTER TELL ME RIGHT NOW!"

*Raises Gun*

"IF YOU'RE REAL, YOU BETTA TELL ME RIGHT NOW!"

*Burst of Gunfire**_

Yea, Shaq is pretty much Fred in this scenario..


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

I can see Shaq getting into a better form in a span of 8 weeks just in time for the playoffs if this happens.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Ill play devils advocate and say the Suns would actually fare very well with Shaq in the middle. One thing's for sure, Amare will have a much better time operating down low when Shaq gets (if) doubled.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



The One said:


> Just think...if Bosten did not get KG and Ray Allen the East will only be about LeBron, Wade and Howard.
> 
> *Look at the West*: Kobe Bryant, Pao Gasol Tim Duncan, Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Carmelo Anthony, Dirk Nowitski, Ming Yao, Tracy McGrady, Amare Stoudemire, Baron Davis, Chris Paul, Deron Williams, Carlos Boozer, then you have new comers like Brandon Roy....and don't forget about Elton Brand.
> 
> This is just ridiculous.



So, none of the Pistons count?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Heat fans...what would you do if Shaq doesn't pass his physical?


it'll be like having blue balls


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You seen 'I am Legend' with Will Smith?
> _*
> "The hell you doin' out here Fred? What the.. What the HELL are you do' - No. NO. NO! NO! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOIN' OUT HERE FRED? HOW DID YOU GET OUT HERE?! FRED - IF YOU'RE REAL YOU BETTER TELL ME RIGHT NOW!"
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> Now that Marion is leaving, who's going to guard Dirk, Kobe, Melo, Parker for the Suns in critical stretches? Shaq?


I know it's a gamble for the Suns health-wise, but Grant Hill?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

marion didn't really defend kobe, it was whats his face


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I know it's a gamble for the Suns health-wise, but Grant Hill?


That's my point though, who's going to guard Kobe, Melo, Dirk, T.Parker.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

afobisme said:


> marion didn't really defend kobe, it was whats his face


I know Bell, but they would switch up with Marion to give Bell some rest and to give Kobe different looks.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Undefeated82 said:


> I know Bell, but they would switch up with Marion to give Bell some rest and to give Kobe different looks.


Yeah. I could've sworn everytime there's a Kobe highlight reel, Marion seems to be guarding him on Iso's a lot of times.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

This is really surprising. I think the Suns are crazy but who knows it might work out. Definately a great move by the Heat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In all honesty, I really do hope Shaq succeeds with Phoenix if the trade goes down, as he is still one of my favorite players. I hate to see his career take a turn for the worst, so he hopefully he has some good games left in him...but by no means does that mean I'll even remotely think of rooting for the Suns. I still hope they get annihilated in every game that they play in, and that Mike D'Antoni keeps crying like a little ***** in every Suns game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Yeah. I could've sworn everytime there's a Kobe highlight reel, Marion seems to be guarding him on Iso's a lot of times.


Marion challenged all of Kobe's shots. I really think he defended Kobe better then Bell. I remember once Marion caught a Kobe fadeaway on the Block.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You seen 'I am Legend' with Will Smith?
> _*
> "The hell you doin' out here Fred? What the.. What the HELL are you do' - No. NO. NO! NO! WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOIN' OUT HERE FRED? HOW DID YOU GET OUT HERE?! FRED - IF YOU'RE REAL YOU BETTER TELL ME RIGHT NOW!"
> 
> ...


Oh theres a clip on Youtube so I just wasted like a minute writing that up.. :laugh:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkyT1vir_fg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkyT1vir_fg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Fred = Shaq.
Shaq = Fred.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> In all honesty, I really do hope Shaq succeeds with Phoenix if the trade goes down, as he is still one of my favorite players. I hate to see his career take a turn for the worst, so he hopefully he has some good games left in him...but by no means does that mean I'll even remotely think of rooting for the Suns. I still hope they get annihilated in every game that they play in, and that Mike D'Antoni keeps crying like a little ***** in every Suns game.


Same. Shaq isn't even close to one of my favorite players, I don't really even like him much. But I do hope for him, Steve Kerr, and Phoenix's sake, that this trade works out.

And they not in our conference/division so thats an added bonus.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh theres a clip on Youtube so I just wasted like a minute writing that up.. :laugh:
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkyT1vir_fg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gkyT1vir_fg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


Wait if Fred is dead does that mean Shaq is dead?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In the same Yahoo article that has already been posted here, there's something of interest that is mentioned (in my opinion)...



> While last week's loss to a San Antonio team that was missing Tony Parker again raised some doubts, it was the Lakers' acquisition of Memphis forward Pau Gasol on Friday that ultimately spurred the Suns to consider aggressively looking for another big man. *League sources said the Suns also had conversations about Charlotte's Emeka Okafor and Philadelphia's Samuel Dalembert in recent days.*


I wonder what happened there.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Neither teams have a good reason to trade their bigs for Marion.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Undefeated82 said:


> Wait if Fred is dead does that mean Shaq is dead?


..wat? 

:laugh:

nevermind, just forget it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wasn't Shaq expected to miss another week or possible more with the Heat anyway? Does this mean that if he gets traded, he's going to sit out for a couple of weeks anyway. I've got to think that that will hurt the Suns in the standings immediately, unless they have an easy schedule (which I haven't looked into yet).


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Basel57 said:


> Wasn't Shaq expected to miss another week or possible more with the Heat anyway? Does this mean that if he gets traded, he's going to sit out for a couple of weeks anyway. *I've got to think that that will hurt the Suns in the standings immediately*, unless they have an easy schedule (which I haven't looked into yet).


I doubt that.

Even without Marion or Shaq the Suns have the depth to continue winning at a steady pace. Lets remember that they still have Nash, Amare, Hill, Bell, Barbosa, and Diaw.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I want Shaq to fail his physical.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> In the same Yahoo article that has already been posted here, there's something of interest that is mentioned (in my opinion)...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened there.


For real; if they actually chose Shaq over those guys.....damn...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

McGillicutty said:


> I doubt that.
> 
> Even without Marion or Shaq the Suns have the depth to continue winning at a steady pace. Lets remember that they still have Nash, Amare, Hill, Bell, Barbosa, and Diaw.


I just looked at their schedule, and it's actually very, very tough. In order, these are the remaining teams that they play this month:

Hornets
Sonics
Wizards
Warriors
Mavericks
Lakers
Celtics
Pistons
Grizzlies
Hornets

A lot of them are home games, but if Shaq gets traded and doesn't play for a while, then a lot of those could very well be losses (just as easily as they could be wins).


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

chocolove said:


> I want Shaq to fail his physical.


haha. Put your flame suit on. Coz Heat fans is about to cremate you.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's funny is that the lakers play the heat pretty soon. and then they play the suns..


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

This makes no sense for the Suns and Kerr. What is he thinking? If it were an expiring contract Shaq, okay, there is a small chance it makes sense. But he's signed until 2010's summer.
And with the injuries and lack of explosiveness...

SMH. Marion would defend Duncan better than Shaq, he'll foul him out in 20 minutes.

Okay so Duncan will hit you with 30/13. He does that to everyone in the playoffs, including Detroit; they slow it down and have Rasheed and Prince to help, and used to have Ben but couldn't beat the Spurs. Send Amare and a pick or a young player for Garnett if you want a big to defend Duncan as well as anyone can and catch it in the post.

Marcus Banks is not that bad, hopefully he gets a chance. He's a demon for getting to the rim.

What's next, Nash for Starbury?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

chocolove said:


> I want Shaq to fail his physical.


Shut the **** up. If Shaq fails his physical, I don't know if I can take knowing that we were that close, but now we got him for another 2 and a half seasons..


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

This is the most asinine trade...

Don't they want to save money? Don't they want to avoid/minimize the luxury tax and sell picks?

Regardless of his play he isn't even a lock to play 82 games over two seasons, that's overpaying right there.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Suns still got a pretty good team
Nash
Bell
Diaw/Hill
Amare
Shaq

And last time I checked, Raja was an excellent defender


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaq do your magic again. The Suns need that championship


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> haha. Put your flame suit on. Coz Heat fans is about to cremate you.


:laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wait so is this trade official!?

****.

I thought MDIZZ was tricking me again. Last time he tricked me and said that Kidd for Terry + Harris + Filler was a done deal.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

giordun said:


> Wait so is this trade official!?
> 
> ****.
> 
> I thought MDIZZ was tricking me again. Last time he tricked me and said that Kidd for Terry + Harris + Filler was a done deal.


It's very stupid of you to believe anything Timmy says.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So it's not real?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Whew, that would have been a powerful team with Okafor.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If your mind is willing, but your body is not, you won't be able to effective anymore. Shaq has reached that point where he can still be a good scorer, but he is a liability on defense because he can't move quickly enough to avoid fouls. There is a reason why Miami's defense has been terrible this year and it starts with the man in the middle, players are not afraid to take it right to him anymore. 

Phoenix would not only use a very versatile defender, but the one thing people underrate about Marion are his intangibles. He is not a good one on one scorer, he will find his niche on offense though and contribute to team success. Underachiever in the playoffs or not, he still was a big reason why the Suns have been one of the top teams in the last four years. 

Kerr must think that Marion's physical attributes will start to decrease rather soon or the locker room atmosphere must have gotten to the point where he has to do something. Other than that I can't really find a reason why this deal would make sense for the Suns.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang what are the odds for the Suns not to make the playoffs????????????

I would have loved to have dropped some $$$$ on that before the Shaq trade.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The suns just need to give shaq like 15 minutes til the playoffs.. they'll get a good seed regardless, if hes healthy and they manage to pull out a win then just like in miami... it was worth it.

not likely all round though


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

hroz said:


> Dang what are the odds for the Suns not to make the playoffs????????????
> 
> I would have loved to have dropped some $$$$ on that before the Shaq trade.


You're trippin', they will definitely make the playoffs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

hroz said:


> Dang what are the odds for the Suns not to make the playoffs????????????
> 
> I would have loved to have dropped some $$$$ on that before the Shaq trade.


What?! You think cause they trade Matrix (and Marcus Banks but who cares about him..) for Shaq, they're not gona make the playoffs?

You crazy homes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Not to mention when Shaq/Nash expire they will have like 30 mil to spend on surrounding Amare/Barbosa with another star


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> You're trippin', they will definitely make the playoffs.





NewAgeBaller said:


> What?! You think cause they trade Matrix (and Marcus Banks but who cares about him..) for Shaq, they're not gona make the playoffs?
> 
> You crazy homes.


They are only 6 games from 9th. Plus look at their record vs the WEST 14-12.
They have already used up 22 of their 30 games vs the EAST.

They need to improve their record in the WEST if they want a high seed. I didnt say I thought they would not make the playoffs but I would have liked the odds so I might have put $$$ on it on the off side it happens. 

I think they will be a low seed (5-8)


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

this makes the suns one of the worst defensive teams in the nba and ends their title hopes. 

they might as well try to trade nash while he can get young talent in return. time to build around amare and barbosa.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

Wow they traded for him again? I could of sworn I heard something about this yesterday.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

Evidently, Phoenix thought the calendar said "2000" instead of "2008." If I'm Miami, I take that trade and run to the hills laughing.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

croco said:


> If your mind is willing, but your body is not, you won't be able to effective anymore. Shaq has reached that point where he can still be a good scorer, but he is a liability on defense because he can't move quickly enough to avoid fouls. There is a reason why Miami's defense has been terrible this year and it starts with the man in the middle, players are not afraid to take it right to him anymore.
> 
> Phoenix would not only use a very versatile defender, but the one thing people underrate about Marion are his intangibles. He is not a good one on one scorer, he will find his niche on offense though and contribute to team success. Underachiever in the playoffs or not, he still was a big reason why the Suns have been one of the top teams in the last four years.
> 
> Kerr must think that Marion's physical attributes will start to decrease rather soon or the locker room atmosphere must have gotten to the point where he has to do something. *Other than that I can't really find a reason why this deal would make sense for the Suns.*




It's pretty simple. Kerr knows his team and understands that there is no way they can go to the NBA Finals without going through the Spurs and/or the Lakers. Duncan is Duncan. With the Lakers, going against a front line of Odom/Gasol/Bynum would be devastating not only on the boards, but also play a huge factor in limiting the Phoenix transition game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bballlife said:


> It's pretty simple. Kerr knows his team and understands that there is no way they can go to the NBA Finals without going through the Spurs and/or the Lakers. Duncan is Duncan. With the Lakers, going against a front line of Odom/Gasol/Bynum would be devastating not only on the boards, but also play a huge factor in limiting the Phoenix transition game.


Let's not act like Phoenix had no shot against the Spurs last year. They were one minute away from going up 3-2 in that series and most of those games were close. I still don't believe that teams have figured them out, they just happened to play against the Spurs at their absolute peak. 

The Suns would still have trouble matching up against the Lakers, but they also beat them the last two years in the playoffs. Sure, LA is improved, however nobody can guarantee that they would beat Phoenix in a best of 7 series. Shaq isn't going to solve the rebounding problems, neither can he protect the basket without getting into foul trouble.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

croco said:


> Let's not act like Phoenix had no shot against the Spurs last year. They were one minute away from going up 3-2 in that series and most of those games were close. I still don't believe that teams have figured them out, they just happened to play against the Spurs at their absolute peak.
> 
> The Suns would still have trouble matching up against the Lakers, but they also beat them the last two years in the playoffs. Sure, LA is improved, however nobody can guarantee that they would beat Phoenix in a best of 7 series. Shaq isn't going to solve the rebounding problems, neither can he protect the basket without getting into foul trouble.



Then why on earth would a team that is #1 in the Western Conference trade Shawn Marion for an injured,36-year-old center? (turns 36 next month) Please explain why they would make such a drastic move if they honestly felt they could contend for a title this season.

You can not ignore the fact that Kurt Thomas is gone, and he was their best defender against the best low-post player in the world in the playoffs last season. 


Nobody can guarantee LA would beat Phoenix in 7 games, but if you understand game tempo, transition basketball, and rebounding, and compare the two front lines, you should easily be able to understand that Phoenix would be facing an uphill battle.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

Does Miami have hills?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *



Roscoe Sheed said:


> So, none of the Pistons count?


no


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

bballlife said:


> Then why on earth would a team that is #1 in the Western Conference trade Shawn Marion for an injured,36-year-old center? (turns 36 next month) Please explain why they would make such a drastic move if they honestly felt they could contend for a title this season.


Bad judgment.

Brian Cardinal is signed for two seasons after this one. For $13 M total. He hasn't even played 20 minutes in one game this year.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Its a done deal. Phoenix Suns website is now selling his replica away uniform.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Then why on earth would a team that is #1 in the Western Conference trade Shawn Marion for an injured,36-year-old center? (turns 36 next month) Please explain why they would make such a drastic move if they honestly felt they could contend for a title this season.
> 
> You can not ignore the fact that Kurt Thomas is gone, and he was their best defender against the best low-post player in the world in the playoffs last season.
> 
> ...


That is my problem, I don't understand it and I am sure that I am not the only one to do so.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Its a done deal. Phoenix Suns website is now selling his replica away uniform.


Well done!

:lol:


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

bballlife said:


> Then why on earth would a team that is #1 in the Western Conference trade Shawn Marion for an injured,36-year-old center? (turns 36 next month) Please explain why they would make such a drastic move if they honestly felt they could contend for a title this season..



If the Shaq physical is true and if he passed then its a done deal.



I dont see any reason why Phoenix or Miami would fly shaq on a Private jet for a physical and i dont understand why Shaq would agree to this if both parties are still in the process of thinking it through.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Bryant, on the reported trade between the Miami Heat and Phoenix Suns that would send Shaquille O'Neal to Phoenix: "I know he likes warm weather. Other than that, I don't think too much about it."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep6feb06,1,3083660.story?track=rss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX -- The fastest, flashiest team in the NBA could be getting a lot slower -- but much larger -- because of a blockbuster trade few could have seen coming.
> 
> The improbable pairing of the Phoenix Suns and Shaquille O'Neal went from rumor to near-reality overnight. The last major roadblock was the 14-time All-Star center passing a physical. A league official, speaking on condition of anonymity, told the Associated Press the deal could be complete today.
> 
> ...


More in Link: http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-shaq7feb07,1,5894667.story?ctrack=5&cset=true


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Bryant, on the reported trade between the Miami Heat and Phoenix Suns that would send Shaquille O'Neal to Phoenix: "I know he likes warm weather. Other than that, I don't think too much about it."


Most elderly people do.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, Miami sure is known as a cold weather place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> O'Neal talked to Suns players including Steve Nash and Amare Stoudemire, The Arizona Republic reported. "I will not let you down," O'Neal reportedly told Nash on the phone.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

Shaq will make a nice fit in Phoenix's 7-second offense, right? He might last a few trips down the floor.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: ESPN is reporting that the Suns have traded for Shaq *

lmao, wtf is the matter with the suns? shaq is gonna die playing the full court offense


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862


^^Just as i mentioned yesterday. Shaq has a new sense of purpose. he'll be motivated and thats a good sign for the Suns.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Its a done deal. Phoenix Suns website is now selling his replica away uniform.



nice lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Boy was that an ugly merge >_>


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

what a horrible deal for phoenix. they obviously pulled the trigger due to the lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Its a done deal. Phoenix Suns website is now selling his replica away uniform.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> what a horrible deal for phoenix. they obviously pulled the trigger due to the lakers


Not necessarily. While it was a factor, along with the myriad of inner drama in the Suns locker room dealing with Marion, it had more to do with Phoenix catching wind that the Mavs were actively pursuing Shaq, and that was something they just couldn't phantom handling.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't know how much Shaq will matter to this team yet until he's on the court with them for a couple of games, Marion was giving 15.8p ,9.9reb, 2.1 assists, 2steals, 1.5 blocks on 52%fg he was a big contributer to their success and his numbers in the past seasons have been slightly better. He was a durable guy, last seasons playoffs he averaged 16.9p 10.4reb, the playoffs before 20.4p 11.7reb, so his playoff disappearing act isn't that bad lol. It's not like the Laker deal in that Gasol was replacing nothing so it was a 100% upgrade, the Suns lost a key contributor to their system and the question now is if Shaq will be able to match Marions contribution which I believe is possible.
But in order for this to be successful Shaq will have to match Marion plus more. The role Shaq would need to play in order for the Suns to be successful is a role he cannot filled at this point of his career. His athleticism is not there, his mobility is not there, his drive is not there, and quite frankly Shaq can maybe get it to 3rd gear while the Suns play on 5th all the time. This is a huge risk for the Suns and for a player like Marion they could of aquired a lot more then a declining Shaq.


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

My opinion:

The Suns, even with the loss of Shawn Marion , might even get faster. Why? Here is my scenario.
Suns start with Nash and Bell in the backcourt and Hill, Amare and Diaw in the frontcourt. Midway to the
first, Barbosa and Shaq in for Hill and Diaw respectively. Shaq dominates the glass and outlets to four 
guys halfway down the court running the break. Are you kidding me? I really won't question Kerr's decision 
as he was of sound mind while broadcasting minus all the Kobe jockstrap carrying.

And with Shaq manning the high post after a wall of a pick for Nash, Stevie gets a huge look at the basket 
or passes it back to Shaq for some high-low action with Amare. Of course Steve has options at the wings for
Bell and Leandro.Plus with all the shooters at the three Phoenix has, Shaq has all the space in the world
to operate on single coverage.

Defensively, they got better since they're better built for the playoffs where the opposing teams try to 
slow the pace down. With Shaq in there, they could be solid defensively while still maintaining 
the pace they want. Of course, in the regular season, it's all a wash. They might find a hot team
that would take advantage of Shaq's plodding pace.

Steve Kerr is a genius.:worthy:


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

ST said:


> My opinion:
> 
> The Suns, even with the loss of Shawn Marion , might even get faster. Why? Here is my scenario.
> Suns start with Nash and Bell in the backcourt and Hill, Amare and Diaw in the frontcourt. Midway to the
> ...


That's all very interesting, but it has a fatal flaw: _Shaq dominates the glass?_ Sorry, this no longer happens. He's broken double digits in rebounds only 11 times this year, with every occurrence of that but one coming to 10 or 11 boards (that once he got 14). 11 times he's also had 6 or fewer boards, three times having as few as 3. The guy averages under 8 boards a game anymore for a reason--he can't jump.


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

Thuloid said:


> That's all very interesting, but it has a fatal flaw: _Shaq dominates the glass?_ Sorry, this no longer happens. He's broken double digits in rebounds only 11 times this year, with every occurrence of that but one coming to 10 or 11 boards (that once he got 14). 11 times he's also had 6 or fewer boards, three times having as few as 3. The guy averages under 8 boards a game anymore for a reason--he can't jump.


You always have to adjust for pace. The reason why Shaq's rebounds are also down may also be attributed to the Heat's slower pace and his
health obviously. Since he's averaging lesser minutes, he gets lesser rebounds but while he's in the game, he dominates the glass.
With the abundance of shots in the Suns offence, he might get a few more easy ones. Marion is a better rebounder since he occupies
a greater rebounding area but again, we are talking about the playoffs where the shots are closer to the rim and the rebounds shorter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sportscenter just reported breaking news that the trade is done and the Heat have traded Shaq to the Suns for Marion/Banks.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Shawn Marion comes off looking like the biggest loser IMO. The guy was playing on a perinneal title contender but that wasn't good enough for him, because he wasn't "getting enough respect" or "enough touches" or other such nonesense. And it's not like he was getting underpaid. The guy just comes off looking like a massive douchebag IMO, and he's on my most-hated players list as of now. I couldn't be happier that he's now on the worst team in the league. Enjoy the newfound respect, Shawn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3234099

Done deal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Shawn Marion comes off looking like the biggest loser IMO. The guy was playing on a perinneal title contender but that wasn't good enough for him, because he wasn't "getting enough respect" or "enough touches" or other such nonesense. And it's not like he was getting underpaid. The guy just comes off looking like a massive douchebag IMO, and he's on my most-hated players list as of now. I couldn't be happier that he's now on the worst team in the league. Enjoy the newfound respect, Shawn.


He can just as easily opt out after the season is over and go to a contender.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ He was already playing for a contender. He doesn't want to play for a contender; or at least that's not his priority. His priority is being "the man". He's made that blatantly obvious.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> He can just as easily opt out after the season is over and go to a contender.


I wouldn't be too disappointed if he opts out. I'd rather get Brand, and I think Brand would like to sign with us again. Remember that we signed him first the Summer we got Odom, he'd be a great piece to add to our squad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If he doesn't opt out, could they still make a splash signing to go with Wade/Marion? Or would they not have the room?


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

For the Suns, this trade comes down to Shaq's health. If he remains healthy for the duration of the playoffs, this is a good move for them. If he does not, it will hurt them.

He is how a healthy Shaq in playoffs helps the Suns.

a) Suns will run Nash and Amare pick and roll to death. this is their bread and butter in playoffs and in half court game. Marion was a garbage man. This role will now be Shaq's. Who would you rather have on the weak side? Shaq or Marion?

b) The Amare and Nash pick and role will be even more dangerous because not the weakside will be very hesitant to give extra help and leave Shaq wide open.

c) Nash was the lone creator on this team. When Nash sits out, this team looks lost. Shaq does not have to carry the offensive load for the entire game but he can relieve Nash for 10-15 minutes in this aspect. A healthy and motivated Shaq still requires double teams and for limited time in playoffs, it shouldn't be a big deal.

d) One of the ways teams used to attack Suns was to attack the middle. They have had horrendous defenders in the paint. Amare is more content with a few spectacular blocks rather than guarding the middle. With Shaq in the middle, teams have to rethink this strategy. Shaq's presence itself takes away couple of easy baskets down there.

e) Shaq can cover Amare's weak points and let's him roam around freely. Amare does not have to worry about rebounding and guarding the paint.

f) Shaq does not have to run with the Suns for them to be a running team. In fact he might help them. he will collect rebounds and send out outlet passes whole the rest of the team runs. When its not available, the jogging Shaq can join them on half court offense. After all, this is what he is there for.

g) Marion has been known to disappear at key times for the Suns. Shaq comes to play in the big games. Even a 15/8 Shaq is more presence for the Suns in playoffs than Marion has been.

h) Shaq's contract is huge. That's a massive expiring contract (asset) which could net them a star in future with Nash aging.


Here is how Shaq hurts them

a) Shaq is still a liability on free throw line. Expect the Suns free throw % to come down. He will also have to taken out at times during playoffs.

b) Shaq has never learned how to play pick and roll defense. Suns are not known for their defense. Bad combination. Opposing teams will run pick and roll plays on the suns with whoever Shaq is guarding. Nightmare match up against teams such as Utah and Lakers.

c) Over all speed of the team goes down. They will still run but cannot sustain it the out the game if they intend to use Shaq for substantial minutes.



Sure, there are cons to this trade for the Suns but I think a healthy Shaq brings in more pros than cons to the table. It also addresses their need for playoffs. After all, isn't this why the Suns are blasted every year? That their style wont win in playoffs? Well, now that they addressed that need by giving a player who wasn't going to be with the Suns next year anyways, how is that all that horrible as everyone is making it out to be.

Of course, everything depends on Shaq's health in playoffs. I like the gamble.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, I was really questioning this trade at the beginning, but I like it for the Suns. 

This is a great counter move to LA's acquisition of Gasol. Phoenix can now matchup in size.

Shaq is not too slow for the Suns. As futuristxen said, you don't need 5 guys to score in transition. The 4 players outside of Shaq will do what they normally do. If they don't score, Shaq will get there right in time to initiate the halfcourt offense.

Just imagine all the dunks Shaq will get from Nash.

However, this trade could be abortive if Shaq doesn't play with some motivation and try to get in shape.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

terrible trade.

Round one SAn Antonio - Lakers 4 - 1, Phoenix will now drop and face Dallas in round one and be swept.

Both of these trades are non factors in the championship race this season. Lakers weren't going anywhere anyway, Suns just screwed their season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice its done,

Thanks Shaq, thanks Riley, thanks Phoenix.

Great move in the right direction!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*










Let me just state for the record:

Pat Riley is a genius.

Pat Riley is a salesman.

And Pat Riley is also The Flim-Flam man.

If you combine all three into one, you have the making of one of the finest GM’s the NBA has ever seen...



*Riley the Genius*

He just traded Shaq O’Neal, "The Big Waste of a 20 Million Dollar Contract" to the Phoenix Suns for All-Star Shawn Marion, aka "The Matrix", as well as Marcus Banks

Miami Fans were in agreement: We traded our soul to the Devil for a Title four years ago

But since the NBA Championship, Shaq was in decline. Shaq had lost more then a step since he first came to the Heat. He had lost everything: his quickness, his shooting touch, his rebounding, his blocking ability, I mean everything. The only thing he had gained was weight and a boatload of injuries.

With three years left on his contract, at $20 million per, Miami and Riley were doomed.

Nobody would take Shaq. You couldn’t give him away. You couldn’t pay any team to take him off Miami's hands.

Or so we thought...



*Riley: The Salesman and Flim-Flam Man* 

As the Flim-Flam Man (a gifted con artist), Riley could sell ice to the Eskimos, or in this case, an aging, hurt center, barely able to put on a uniform, $20 million a year player, to the most athletic, fast paced, high scoring energetic team in the league : the Phoenix Suns.


Now most NBA GM’s confronted with such a daunting problem play the Old Soldier routine. Old GM’s never die; they just fade away, disappear, and leave all the problems they created for the next poor sucker. I’m sure Riley thought of that, but the old Willie Lohman of the NBA, felt he might have one more sale or trade up his sleeve.

Scanning the Elite Teams of the NBA, looking for his mark, or victim, Riley saw an opportunity. The Lakers just signed Pau Gasol, perhaps tipping the balance of power in the NBA’s Western Conference to the Lakers and away from the Phoenix Suns.

The Phoenix Suns were doubting themselves. Although they had the best record in the West, they were worried the Lakers might deny them the NBA Championship they covet so much.

Riley, the salesman calls Steve Kerr, GM of the Phoenix Suns. Steve being a new and inexperienced GM, would be easy prey for Rile’s slick way.

The conversation probably went something like this.

Riley: “Steve, I just heard that Memphis gave Pau to the Lakers. That’s not fair, there ought to be a law against that stuff. You guys were on the brink of winning your first title and some schmo just took it away from you. We’ll I’m here to remedy it. I can change all of that for you.”

Kerr: “How, Pat? Is Wade available?”

Riley: “Oh, this is way better than Wade. Can you spell Dynasty? We're talking titles here, at least three years for the Suns.

We, the Heat are willing to part, are you sitting down Steve? With the greatest player of all time, 14 times an All-Star, Regular Season MVP, and MVP three times in the finals, that’s Finals Steve.”

Kerr: “Shaq?!”

Riley: “That’s right. You’re probably thinking, why would Rile’s part with such a Super Star, and how could YOU, afford such a valuable piece like Shaq? Don't worry Steve, that’s the easy part. What’s important is, you reclaiming the lead in the West and bringing that Trophy home.”

Kerr: “But I heard Shaq was hurting.”

Riley: “Don’t believe all that stuff you read in the papers and NBA injury reports. Shaq was just playing possum so we can get a lottery pick. He’s in the best shape of his career.

Steve, you hate the Lakers don’t you? And you want to win the title? Then Shaq is the perfect fit for your system. He's just what you need, right?

Trust me Steve, just give us that malcontent, Marion, and we’ll take Banks lousy contract off your hands, then Rile’s will make it alright for Stevie.”

Kerr: “I don’t know Pat, It sounds really good, but I’ve got to talk to the owner.”

Riley: “Steve, this deal won’t last. Dallas is trying to get him right now as we speak. They have offered a package for Shaq already. Just picture it, first the Lakers with Gasol and then the Mavs adding Shaq. Now you're in real trouble, Stevie. You delay, and you might miss an opportunity of a lifetime.

You're hurting my feelings. Its only because you’re my friend that I’m willing to give my buddy, Steve Kerr, such a smoking deal.

What do you say Steve, have we we got a deal?"

Kerr: “Yeah, let's do it! Send the papers over for me to sign”

Riley: “That's my boy Steve, you won’t regret it. Guaranteed Championship! And can we say, Exec of the year?!”

You must admit, this guy is slick. The Suns never had a chance. 

Oh, and don't forget he found someone to take Antoine Walker and HIS untradeable contract, too.

Remember the time he squeezed Jason Williams AND James Posey out of Jerry West for just 35 year old Eddie Jones?

You are a legend in your own time.

Pat Riley, I salute you.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*

Nice job! :rofl:

I'm waiting for him to trade Blount+Haslem+Smush for expirings so we can sign Brand in the offseason, add a lottery pick, and keep Marion, leaving us looking like this:

PG: Derrick Rose/Marcus Banks
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
SF: Dorell Wright/Ricky Davis
PF: Shawn Marion/Alexander Johnson
C: Elton Brand/Whatever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*

That was a funny Read Chris 



Flash is the Future said:


> Nice job! :rofl:
> 
> I'm waiting for him to trade Blount+Haslem+Smush for expirings so we can sign Brand in the offseason, add a lottery pick, and keep Marion, leaving us looking like this:
> 
> ...


We wouldnt dare to resign Ricky. Atleast I hope we wouldnt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*

Shawn Marion isn't the right player for Miami. Riley should let him walk, in my opinion. Great salary dump by the Heat.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*



Flash is the Future said:


> Nice job! :rofl:
> 
> I'm waiting for him to trade Blount+Haslem+Smush for expirings so we can sign Brand in the offseason, add a lottery pick, and keep Marion, leaving us looking like this:
> 
> ...


The Gasol-less Grizz might prevent you from getting your hands on Rose. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*



Premier said:


> Shawn Marion isn't the right player for Miami. Riley should let him walk, in my opinion. Great salary dump by the Heat.


That would work too. I really like the fact that we can either re-sign Shawn (or have him opt in), or that we can have massive capspace and go after a Gilbert Arenas or Elton Brand (or any of the restricted FAs).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*



thaKEAF said:


> The Gasol-less Grizz might prevent you from getting your hands on Rose. :biggrin:


Do you guys really need a *4th* young PG?


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

*The Last Shaq Thread (Secret Weapon)*

Hello all.

Upon seeing the 1st page of the forum where "Steve Kerr Shows The World How Incompetent", "Leave Shaq Alone" and other Shaq related threads are headlines, I have chosen to break this trade down in a more "un-impulsive" way by uncovering the plan behind it. 

Many people say Shaq will not be a fit in Phoenix for he will slow them down.

Many people say Shaq will be a defensive liability especially in pick and roll situations.

Many people say Shaq is not that effective anymore in the post offensively.

Well, I think this is where Steve Kerr and D'Antoni's genius comes to play.

They will sort of tank the remaining games (meaning not play to their fullest potential/plan) but will still get a high seed.

This time though, come POFF time, they will suddenly change their offense unexpectedly.

The anticipated run and gun will be dissolved and they will play more of a half court type that will still be sort of a run and gun but the difference is they will work their way through the post.

Think this.

Steve Nash is already one of the best shooters in his position. You throw in Raja Bell who is a 3 point specialist and Grant Hill who is still capable of stretching the defense. Amare's abilities is already known and Phoenix will really get deadly once they unload their not-so-secret-weapon anymore in Shaquille O'Neal. 

I know Marion is their most versatile player but we discuss his playoff failures rarely. In fact, he always seem to play below a notch during playoffs. 

Shaquille is a proven winner and can really play ball in the post season. Steve Kerr and D'Antoni has a secret plan and that is the sudden change of their offensive scheme come playoff time and let's see how far they will go.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Last Shaq Thread (Secret Weapon)*

I'm sorry, but this is getting merged too.

There aren't going to be any new Shaq-Phoenix threads that survive for a good week or two, FYI.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The flexibility is nice there. I think Marion will fit nicely here, being the second option next to Wade and getting a good amount of shot attempts will put him close to 20/10 category. And god knows we need rebounders. Depending on how he fits, id like to keep him, or make a big run at Josh Smith.

PG - Rose
SG - Wade
SF - Wright
PF - Marion
C - Haslem

or

PG - Wade
SG - Cook
SF - Wright
PF - Marion
C - Brand

or

PG - Arenas
SG - Wade
SF - Wright
PF - Beasley
C - Haslem

All possible, unlikely, but possible.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shawn marion is not a 2nd option type of player, he can't even handle the basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hes a career 18/10 guy...I think he can handle being a second option.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If the Heat don't run with Marion in the lineup he's going to be a lot less effective.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Article : Did Pat Riley Con the Suns?*



Flash is the Future said:


> Do you guys really need a *4th* young PG?


:laugh: No but Rose is a talent we might not be able to pass up on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definantly. But he should be good for around 17-18 and 10 boards a night on this team regardless. Hes gonna get shot attempts, and hes playing with a superstar who likes to pass the ball.

We will need to play a faster gameplan now - we dont have anyone suited to the power game.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think miami needs some more expirings. only then can they get elton. 

wade/marion/elton isn't a bad combo.. but they wouldn't have enough to sign him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i think miami needs some more expirings. only then can they get elton.
> 
> wade/marion/elton isn't a bad combo.. but they wouldn't have enough to sign him.


Ya. We need to find a team that will send us expirings for UD+Blount. Then we can keep Marion and add a max FA like Brand and a lotto pick like Rose/Beasley.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

with UD+blount gone, who's going to play center? marion is probably better than all the other center scrubs the heat have. 

i don't think that's going to happen for the heat, unfortunately. imo, i would just hope marion opts out of his contract because he's not worth 17 million.

and let's not forget, that if you let trade blount/UD for expirings, the heat would have 9 contracts (including marion's) set for next year. so after they sign brand, they'd need to sign 4 more players and a decent center.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

afobisme said:


> with UD+blount gone, who's going to play center? marion is probably better than all the other center scrubs the heat have.
> 
> i don't think that's going to happen for the heat, unfortunately. imo, i would just hope marion opts out of his contract because he's not worth 17 million.
> 
> and let's not forget, that if you let trade blount/UD for expirings, the heat would have 9 contracts (including marion's) set for next year. so after they sign brand, they'd need to sign 4 more players and a decent center.


Play Brand at C. He's probably big enough to do it in the East. Or draft DeAndre Jordan and throw him into the fire.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if brand plays center, he's probably going to be beat up and injured. he's 6'8 after all.

i dont think it can work out. heat are in better position now, but imo not quite on the right track yet.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> If the Heat don't run with Marion in the lineup he's going to be a lot less effective.


He makes the run happen. He leaks out and gives them an open shot at an easy two. He also wreaks havoc on the defensive end. The Heat are luck to have him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What I like most is our flexibility now, we've finally ended the Shaq era of not being able to do anything productive til 2010, and now we have various options in making our next move and deciding the future system of this franchise.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Shaquille O'Neal -- "I'm like toilet paper, toothpaste and certain amenities -- I'm proven to be good."
-


----------

